# How to spot a Real MontBlanc vs. a Fake?



## afc14284

Hello Everybody, 

Just wanted to ask your help concerning something to which i'm a complete ignorant. I've never owned a MB but always wanted one because I like how they looked  anyway, this christmas a supplier of mine gave me a gift and as I opened I was shocked to find out it was a MB! When I opened the box I felt a very 'light' pen, and the mont blanc engraving on the top part is not as clear as I thought one would be..
Anyway, are there any details all MB pens have that assures the user that it is original? What should I look for in the pen that proves if it is original or a fake ???

Thanks for your help!!|>


----------



## Shangas

Hey AFC, 

There are several ways to tell whether a MB is fake or not. It depends on several things...I'll try cover them here... 

1. What is the pen? 

Fountain pens are lighter than ballpoint or rollerball pens. So if it's a fountain pen, it'll naturally feel quite light. 

2. Check the underside of the clip. There should be a tiny word 'PIX' there. Yes? = Real. 

3. Hold the pen up to the light (if fountain pen) and disassemble it completely. Check the light through the plastic (it should be slightly translucent). If the plastic glows red from the light...Real. 

4. If it's a fountain pen, hold a magnet to the nib. Real MB fountain pen nibs are 14kt gold, and should be nonresponsive. A fake nib, possibly made of steel, may react to the magnet and the pen might roll towards it. If it does, it's fake. 

5. Check that the star on the cap/barrel end is clear and regularly sized and shaped. Not too small, not too large. If the star looks off-center, it's a fake. 

6. Check the nib (if fountain) for: "14kt" or "18kt" (depending on pen), and 'MB' or the Montblanc star. Any pen with "Iridium Point Germany" or "IPG" indicates a fake pen. Also, under a strong magnifier, examine all markings on the nib and cap. These are usually machine-pressed into the nib and cap-bands when the pen is made. If the markings are rough or anything but perfectly smooth, then it's probably an indication of engraving, which Montblanc doesn't do. Meaning? Fake. 

7. Check the patterning on the nib. It should be spread out equally over the two tines (halves) of the nib, with the nib-slit dividing the decorations neatly down the middle. If the markings are off-center on the nib (ie - more on one side than the other), then it's a fake.

8. With a magnifying glass or a loupe, check the clip-ring (the ring at the top of the pocket-clip). On one side of the clip in the ring, should be 'MONTBLANC'. On the other side, should be a small, serial number, marked out in digital numerals. All authentic Montblanc pens (made recently, that is), have this marking.


----------



## VetteBandit

Shangas said:


> Hey AFC,
> 
> There are several ways to tell whether a MB is fake or not. It depends on several things...I'll try cover them here...
> 
> 2. Check the underside of the clip. There should be a tiny word 'PIX' there. Yes? = Real.
> 
> 8. With a magnifying glass or a loupe, check the clip-ring (the ring at the top of the pocket-clip). On one side of the clip in the ring, should be 'MONTBLANC'. On the other side, should be a small, serial number, marked out in digital numerals. All authentic Montblanc pens (made recently, that is), have this marking.


On number 2: I think it will also say Made in Germany and then PIX.

On number 8: It may just have the serial number....I have a generations with just serial number.

Best,
JW


----------



## kapt_krunch

VetteBandit said:


> On number 2: I think it will also say Made in Germany and then PIX.


Just checked my Starwalker and it has this. I never bothered to look under the clip. I never questioned the authenticity either as I was with my wife when she picked it up from the AD.

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## mrzod

Thanks. I've had my Mont Blanc generation for 1.5 yrs and only now did I realize that under the clip it says "Made in Germany (PIX??)". Also, does the Mont Blanc have a "wave" of sorts like this:










here's a hi res of the wave I'm talking about: http://i.imgur.com/eKY7b.jpg

here is the serial part to look for:










hi res: http://imgur.com/MRygQ.jpg


----------



## Kayakman

I did not know they "knocked off" Montblanc pens,I have a 20 year old Meisterstuck, back then it was about 100.00 at the local stationery store(not Office Max or the other BIG stores)a real stationery store!!!!..


----------



## dannzeman

If you want to make sure you're getting a real MB then buy a 146 or 149 fountain pen. I've not come across any fakes of those two models.


----------



## LeverTime

Some of these tips only apply to modern pens. Authentic vintage MBs may not have Pix under the clip, serial numbers, or "Germany." Also, MB has made steel nib pens, although if the nib says that it's 14k or 18k, it should not be attracted to a magnet. If you are interested in learning more about vintage MBs, this is a decent resource. Not comprehensive, but I've not found anything better online. (I have no affiliation with that website.)

The general consensus seems to be that piston-filling pens are too hard to counterfeit profitably, and that any piston-filling MB is probably genuine.

If you post some photos here, or at Fountain Pen Network, it would help people guess at the authenticity of your pen.


----------



## Roycawn

hello everybody, my friend just gave me these pens and i wanted to know if the are authentic MB pens:


----------



## Therightadvisor

Every single one is fake.

EDIT- For reasoning

Picture 1- Starwalker Doue and Starwalker Midnight Black replicas
-Serial number is in wrong spot on both pens
-Pattern is wrong on the replica of the Starwalker Doue
-Clips have a hollow cavity back which is incorrect

Picture 2- A pathetic attempt at replicating the Agatha Christie Limited Edition Ballpoint
-Where do I start? LOL

Picture 3-A replica of the Boheme ballpoint
-A clear/crystal stone version of the precious resin Boheme does not exist to my knowledge.

Picture 4- A pathetic attempt at replicating the Agatha Christie Limited Edition Ballpoint
-I'm not going to waste my time telling you why they're replicas. They're so horrible it's not even funny

Picture 5-A replica of the Meisterstuck 164 platinum trip ballpoint
-Tapered clip is incorrect
-Trim ring is incorrect
-Top cap and upper barrel are not flush with each other


----------



## xstacey

Hi all, new here. I received a Montblanc glass dip pen recently and wanted to know if it was real?? Are there supposed to be any markings on a Montblanc glass dip pen? I also have the box for it. Tried to attach pictures, but having a problem doing so. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jar

xstacey said:


> Hi all, new here. I received a Montblanc glass dip pen recently and wanted to know if it was real?? Are there supposed to be any markings on a Montblanc glass dip pen? I also have the box for it. Tried to attach pictures, but having a problem doing so. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


Really need pictures to even make a guess.


----------



## ombladon

Hi,
I am planning to buy my first mb fountain pen and I am currently in a dilemma. I don't know what to choose between a Chopin 145 and a classic me 146( converter vs pistol fill). I must say I am going to buy one of those remarkable pens second hand, but the sellers agreed to come with me to a mb store to try to authentificate it.
the only downside on the 146 is that it's coming with a booklet but it is in blank. I asked the seller, and he said the pens has all the known stigmata of the original mb pens( pix under the chip, Germany on the ring, serial on the ring, glow red if expose to a light source).
i attach some photos here for those who have, or who had 145 and 146. I only saw a difference on the nib, the 145 has a number 585 after the MONTBLANC stamp on the nib, and the 146 doesn't have this number.


----------



## Therightadvisor

ombladon said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to buy my first mb fountain pen and I am currently in a dilemma. I don't know what to choose between a Chopin 145 and a classic me 146( converter vs pistol fill). I must say I am going to buy one of those remarkable pens second hand, but the sellers agreed to come with me to a mb store to try to authentificate it.
> the only downside on the 146 is that it's coming with a booklet but it is in blank. I asked the seller, and he said the pens has all the known stigmata of the original mb pens( pix under the chip, Germany on the ring, serial on the ring, glow red if expose to a light source).
> i attach some photos here for those who have, or who had 145 and 146. I only saw a difference on the nib, the 145 has a number 585 after the MONTBLANC stamp on the nib, and the 146 doesn't have this number.


The chances of a Montblanc piston-filled pen being fake (replica) are tremendously low. I have yet to see a respectable piston-filled replica.

With that said, there are many replica 114/144/145 pens that can be nearly impossible to authenticate without seeing them in person.


----------



## ombladon

I can attach more photos with the 145. And the seller agreed to come to mb to check the pen. He also has a box and a booklet. I am not afraid for the 145, the 146 worries me because if you look closer it appears that the nib is broken, or about to be broken.


----------



## azibux1

Hi!

Please can someone take a look at this and let me know what they think, if it is real or not

From what I can see:
- It says 'germany metal' and then something else under the clip, can't work out the last part
- The diamond doesn't look perfectly central to me (see pic)

It is quite a few years old though (probably more than 5) so I'm not sure how many of the tips/checks apply to such an old one

Hope you can help!


----------



## jar

azibux1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please can someone take a look at this and let me know what they think, if it is real or not
> 
> From what I can see:
> - It says 'germany metal' and then something else under the clip, can't work out the last part
> - The diamond doesn't look perfectly central to me (see pic)
> 
> It is quite a few years old though (probably more than 5) so I'm not sure how many of the tips/checks apply to such an old one
> 
> Hope you can help!


Fake.


----------



## Snoweagle

jar said:


> Fake.


Also a very bad one too. the 'diamond' is also out of shape.


----------



## azibux1

jar said:


> Fake.





Snoweagle said:


> Also a very bad one too. the 'diamond' is also out of shape.


Thanks for confirming. I thought the star/diamond was a giveaway being massively off-centred


----------



## Snoweagle

azibux1 said:


> Thanks for confirming. I thought the star/diamond was a giveaway being massively off-centred


It's supposed to be centred and very beautifully crafted.


----------



## Ceelo

Wow, yes that is a very misaligned star on the top. Attached reference of my MB Meisterstuck top star which is authentic.


----------



## jar

Ceelo said:


> Wow, yes that is a very misaligned star on the top. Attached reference of my MB Meisterstuck top star which is authentic.


Alignment of the snowcap is not a good indicator of either something being fake or authentic.


----------



## Ceelo

Agree, but it's usually an area the 'cheaper' copies get very wrong.


----------



## azibux1

Snoweagle said:


> It's supposed to be centred and very beautifully crafted.


Will bear that in mind for the future


----------



## Therightadvisor

Ceelo said:


> Agree, but it's usually an area the 'cheaper' copies get very wrong.


Somewhat true.

The most obvious sign of a fake is the DESIGN of the mountain top itself. Usually the tines of the star are too long/short or thin/thick.

The alignment of the mountain top is usually correct. The case of the 100th anniversary starwalker replica pictured above is a rare instance and usually it is a detail not missed by replicators.

As far as the mountain top aligning with the clip, it's a detail that shouldn't be considered when replicating a Montblanc.


----------



## Snoweagle

azibux1 said:


> Will bear that in mind for the future


Sure, perhaps could save more to get the real thing.


----------



## Bill1

Hi guys
While we're on Montblancs could someone confirm for me that this one isnt authentic?

I have read the available blurbs on distinguishing them but they are mostly related to the resin ones.

This one appears to be a solitaire style.

I think its not genuine as the resin top doesnt seem common on the solitaire, the clip isn't solid and I cant find another one with this nib.

However it has the serial number and prix marking between Meisterstuck and Mont Blanc, the star marking is uniform and the quality seems good compared to fakes I have seen.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Snoweagle

Bill1 said:


> Hi guys
> While we're on Montblancs could someone confirm for me that this one isnt authentic?
> 
> I have read the available blurbs on distinguishing them but they are mostly related to the resin ones.
> 
> This one appears to be a solitaire style.
> 
> I think its not genuine as the resin top doesnt seem common on the solitaire, the clip isn't solid and I cant find another one with this nib.
> 
> However it has the serial number and prix marking between Meisterstuck and Mont Blanc, the star marking is uniform and the quality seems good compared to fakes I have seen.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.
> View attachment 1465847
> View attachment 1465849


Seems fake, the 'star' design gave it away.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Bill1 said:


> Hi guys
> While we're on Montblancs could someone confirm for me that this one isnt authentic?
> 
> I have read the available blurbs on distinguishing them but they are mostly related to the resin ones.
> 
> This one appears to be a solitaire style.
> 
> I think its not genuine as the resin top doesnt seem common on the solitaire, the clip isn't solid and I cant find another one with this nib.
> 
> However it has the serial number and prix marking between Meisterstuck and Mont Blanc, the star marking is uniform and the quality seems good compared to fakes I have seen.
> 
> Any comments appreciated.


The pen is a replica. I say that with 100% certainty.

Obvious indicators:
- Mountain top (as mentioned)
-Taper of clip ring
-Style of clip
-Bulge of cap ring (where is says "Montblanc Meisterstuck")
-Nib (an awful attempt at replicating the real thing)
-End of barrel
-Pattern of pinstriping

I have a replica that is almost identical. It has the same pattern but a slightly different color scheme. I keep it around for laughs.

Not only is it a replica (fake), but it is a very poor one at that.


----------



## goldage

It is not so dificult to buy a real one, I have a lot and believe me you will enjoy the real think.

Buy a second hand in a good deal, servic it, and you will feel the joy of heavens in writing pens. Money past the good thinks last for ever. ( dont pay the retail price )


----------



## mrwatchusername

I got this as a gift from a client and I think its fake but I don't know much about Mont Blanc pens. Can you tell if it's a fake?




























Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therightadvisor

^^^Without hesitation I can say with 100% certainty it is a replica (fake).


----------



## mrwatchusername

Therightadvisor said:


> ^^^Without hesitation I can say with 100% certainty it is a replica (fake).


Thought so. What's the giveaway?

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therightadvisor

dsabinojr said:


> Thought so. What's the giveaway?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Everything, lol.

Google "gaius maecenas montblanc" and you'll see what the real thing looks like (and costs).


----------



## mrwatchusername

Cheers!


----------



## Snoweagle

Wow the difference between the real and replica one is pretty obvious. Cheers too Therightadvisor!


----------



## ats200

Hello everyone!

I'm wondering if you can weigh in on your thoughts of this Mont Blanc. It has been offered to me in a trade for an item I was trying to sell and I'm considering it but am not familiar enough with these to know the model or whether it's a replica. The seller does say it is engraved with his initials on the clip although he says it's too small to see in photos. I assume no one would pay to get a fake engraved but I've seen weirder things. Pics are from the other guy so I apologize:


----------



## Therightadvisor

Looks identical to my 162 Le Grand Rollerball sitting here in front of me.

While I always remind people that a pen can never be authenticated using pictures only, I see nothing to suggest that the pen is a replica (fake).

With that being said, the pen looks to be in rough condition. Taking that into account as well as the engraving on the clip and the fact that it's a trade. I'd put the value somewhere around $100-125. If I were to sell that pen on ebay (with it in my posession) I'd expect to get about $150 before fees.


----------



## ats200

Thanks so much! I appreciate all of that info. The trader proposed he originally bought this for about $550 several years back. I actually value my own item at about 250 so I think it's best to pass on this one given the rough condition. My end goal was to get a fountain pen so I'd need to trade again and your info makes that seem unlikely.


----------



## Therightadvisor

ats200 said:


> Thanks so much! I appreciate all of that info. The trader proposed he originally bought this for about $550 several years back. I actually value my own item at about 250 so I think it's best to pass on this one given the rough condition. My end goal was to get a fountain pen so I'd need to trade again and your info makes that seem unlikely.


Considering the pen currently retails for $520, retailed for about $435 last year, and retailed for $410 in 2011, I'm inclined to assume either he lacks common sense or he's lying to you (or both).

I've owned three 162 rollerballs over the past three years. I bought all three of them for $150 or less (used). I sold two of them last year for $225 each. In each case, the pen was in excellent shape with no engravings.


----------



## MedWatchGeek

I'm thinking of buying my first mont blanc and came across this on my local craigslist (someone on here recommended going used to get a good deal).

Montblanc meisterstuck platinum line classique pen 
It seems legit, but would anyone with more knowledge care to give their opinion?


----------



## MrCCartel

Mine is real. It from an AD.


----------



## jar

MedWatchGeek said:


> I'm thinking of buying my first mont blanc and came across this on my local craigslist (someone on here recommended going used to get a good deal).
> 
> Montblanc meisterstuck platinum line classique pen
> It seems legit, but would anyone with more knowledge care to give their opinion?


Looks legit but not a real bargain. The paperwork says it is a roller ball, the link is to the ball point. Better pictures and more information needed.


----------



## justmill

Anybody know if this is a fake? It feels light (lighter than I would expect) and doesn't have the Pix logo under the clip. Suppose it could be an older Montblanc. There's no made in mark, just has the serial # on the clip. Sorry the images are poor, can try to get better ones if you need. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Snoweagle

justmill said:


> Anybody know if this is a fake? It feels light (lighter than I would expect) and doesn't have the Pix logo under the clip. Suppose it could be an older Montblanc. There's no made in mark, just has the serial # on the clip. Sorry the images are poor, can try to get better ones if you need. Thanks for any help!


The Classique is like that and does not have the Pix under the clip and is also indeed light. The pen is authentic.


----------



## justmill

Thank you sir. So many differences in the Montblanc pens, it's really difficult to know for sure when you have never seen and touched one before.


----------



## Snoweagle

justmill said:


> Thank you sir. So many differences in the Montblanc pens, it's really difficult to know for sure when you have never seen and touched one before.


You're welcome and what you said is true. I recently bought for my wife the 90th anniversary Classique and compared to my platinum Le Grand, there are indeed differences including the positioning of the rings in which the lowest one on the Classique is located right on the edge as can be seen from your picture. The clip on the Classique where the top cap is only have the serial number but on the Le Grand includes also the word 'GERMANY'.


----------



## justmill

Snoweagle said:


> You're welcome and what you said is true. I recently bought for my wife the 90th anniversary Classique and compared to my platinum Le Grand, there are indeed differences including the positioning of the rings in which the lowest one on the Classique is located right on the edge as can be seen from your picture. The clip on the Classique where the top cap is only have the serial number but on the Le Grand includes also the word 'GERMANY'.


The pen is a 164, I have a 165 which is a pencil. The pencil has the "Germany" on the round part of the clip (in addition to the serial #) and Pix on the underside. Hence my confusion.


----------



## Snoweagle

justmill said:


> The pen is a 164, I have a 165 which is a pencil. The pencil has the "Germany" on the round part of the clip (in addition to the serial #) and Pix on the underside. Hence my confusion.


Yes the Classiques are 164 but by looking at my wife's 90th anniversary 164, does not have the GERMANY wording inscribed. Perhaps newer ones do not have them anymore.


----------



## DrDevice

Can anyone tell me if these cufflinks are real? I took a bit of a chance on an ebay purchase, and they look very nice, with the case etc and shimmering pattern through the stone/glass, but looking through the current Mont Blanc cufflink designs I cant find the design at all.

Can you help?

Images uploaded to Imgur at: Are these real Mont Blanc Cufflinks? - Imgur


----------



## rowdyff

I have a Meisterstruck that I received in 1989, the box says 163R, the paperwork/warranty card has a date of 3/89 printed on it. It does not have any writing on the back side of the clip, nor does it have any indication of the gold. I have never replaced the original refill, and it still writes. Original price tag still printed on same tag as the model number of $125.00. I will post photos, but does this info sound like the pen is not a replica? I am the original owner, it was purchased at a university bookstore in 1989. After reading the tips on how to tell if one is fake, I tried to pick the nib up with a magnet, it did not gravitate to the magnet. I also held the disassembled barrel parts up to my brightest Surefire light, and they did have a red glow. I took a magnifying glass to it, still nothing under the clip......real or not? Upon further inspection, I did find the word " Germany" on the outside of the clip.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Welcome to the forum! I am sure someone will answer soon.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## Therightadvisor

rowdyff said:


> I have a Meisterstruck that I received in 1989, the box says 163R, the paperwork/warranty card has a date of 3/89 printed on it. It does not have any writing on the back side of the clip, nor does it have any indication of the gold. I have never replaced the original refill, and it still writes. Original price tag still printed on same tag as the model number of $125.00. I will post photos, but does this info sound like the pen is not a replica? I am the original owner, it was purchased at a university bookstore in 1989. After reading the tips on how to tell if one is fake, I tried to pick the nib up with a magnet, it did not gravitate to the magnet. I also held the disassembled barrel parts up to my brightest Surefire light, and they did have a red glow. I took a magnifying glass to it, still nothing under the clip......real or not? Upon further inspection, I did find the word " Germany" on the outside of the clip.


I'd dare to say that I'm one of the top 5 (give or take 100) people on this forum that can authenticate pens. While I appreciate the time you spent describing the pen, the only thing I can confirm is that you do not have an obvious fake (by description only).

Unfortunately, there are tremendous replicas (fakes) that exist. Consequently, when I help others authenticate a pen, I can only confirm a pen is a replica or state with up to 99% certainty it is authentic. Only in rare cases (people post a receipt from a Montblanc boutique) can a pen be confirmed authentic with only pictures and a detailed description.

Post some pictures, and I'd be happy to share my thoughts.


----------



## rowdyff

I'll get them up in a day or so. Thank you sir! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdyff

Here are the pics of my MB. A little pic heavy. Sorry. 
















































Sorry about the quality of the pics. I am at work, using my iPhone, without adequate lighting.


----------



## Snoweagle

Looks good to me though, the Classique is a real classic!


----------



## Basulfc

That means we have to find the Montblanc showroom for originals huh?


----------



## Snoweagle

Basulfc said:


> That means we have to find the Montblanc showroom for originals huh?


Not necessary, authorized dealers have them too.


----------



## Basulfc

Need to find one. It's so hard to find out here.


----------



## Snoweagle

Basulfc said:


> Need to find one. It's so hard to find out here.


Where are you located? Perhaps you could Google for a nearest boutique?


----------



## Basulfc

Looked at google, man. There's boutiques but no Mont Blanc Pens.


----------



## Snoweagle

Basulfc said:


> Looked at google, man. There's boutiques but no Mont Blanc Pens.


U mean no Mont Blanc boutiques? Any ADs near you as well? Else you might need to just look online.


----------



## jokulhlaup

<deleted>


----------



## Basulfc

I'm still finding pens online at a good price but there isn't. But thanks for the tip.

Will take time to check the model, pal.


----------



## Snoweagle

Basulfc said:


> I'm still finding pens online at a good price but there isn't. But thanks for the tip.
> 
> Will take time to check the model, pal.


Sure do, you're welcome!


----------



## Jaguardoc504

I am looking to verify, and price some potential MB pens. A friend of mine husband just passed away and he was a collector... you name he had it.
I have four different pens. 
All say Meisterstuck on a band around the middle.
I have enclosed some pictures for reference.

The silver one has a marking of 925 with and logo (looks like AG under it)
I am looking for model numbers, possible generation, and more importantly used price value.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Jaguardoc504 said:


> I am looking to verify, and price some potential MB pens. A freind of mine husband just passed away and he was a collector... you name he had it.
> I have four different pens.
> All say Meisterstuck on a band around the middle.


As with watches, without pictures, you are going to be guessing. I am quite sure even the counterfeits have Meisterstuck on the cap band.

Do keep in mind that while folks will verify, this forum does not provide pricing.

Welcome!

Dan


----------



## Therightadvisor

Jaguardoc504 said:


> I am looking to verify, and price some potential MB pens. A friend of mine husband just passed away and he was a collector... you name he had it.
> I have four different pens.
> All say Meisterstuck on a band around the middle.
> I have enclosed some pictures for reference.
> 
> The silver one has a marking of 925 with and logo (looks like AG under it)
> I am looking for model numbers, possible generation, and more importantly used price value.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated.


First, this is the "How to spot fakes" thread not the "How to spot authentics" thread.

I say that not to be a jerk, but to remind people that we can't tell you what it IS, but only tell you what it ISN'T.
I believe at least one (if not all) are authentic.
My reasoning:
-The most important sign has nothing to do with Montblanc, oddly enough. It's the tarnish around the ring on the sterling silver pen. When silver is exposed to open air it will eventually tarnish. I own five sterling silver Montblanc pens, and previously owned another 5-7. Even the new old stock specimens I've encountered had tarnish on them simply from silver's chemical properties.

-The second sign is the 162 bordeaux rollerball. It's a pen I have yet to see replicated with any conviction.

To quantify my level of confidence, I'd be willing to bet $500 at least one of them is in fact authentic.


----------



## Jaguardoc504

Thanks for the help
Glad to know at least one of the model numbers.
Since I have been told I cannot ask about value, I am sorry for my misunderstanding. 
I will start a new thread, where someone may be able to identify the rest (in model numbers), in particular the silver. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## vkth

Hello, I am looking to buy a MB pen and would be grateful to get your opinion on the following pen and if it is real. I've noted the presentation box has the black interior which I haven't seen much of. Is this an older version or a fake one? 

Many, many thanks!


----------



## jar

There's no way to tell from the pictures but I have real concerns about the pen itself. The clip for one just looks wrong. Can you get some sized and focused pictures of the nib, the internals and threading, the engraving on the cap band?


----------



## vkth

jar said:


> There's no way to tell from the pictures but I have real concerns about the pen itself. The clip for one just looks wrong. Can you get some sized and focused pictures of the nib, the internals and threading, the engraving on the cap band?


Thank you Jar. I've asked for additional images of close-ups of the engravings and Pix (which she said she can't lift the clip high enough to get a picture) and she provided the following as well supplied a serial number which she thinks reads XZ1327412. I've done a google search but nothing has come up. I can't make out any of the text unfortunatly.














Any further you can see from these pics which might say it's not legitimate?

Thank you.


----------



## jar

Not much there I fear. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Therightadvisor

As Jar, many others, and I have mentioned (many times in this thread) a pen cannot be 100% authenticated using pictures only. 

The best we can do is spot replica/fake Montblanc pens.

In your defense, this thread is improperly titled. It should read "How to spot FAKE Montblanc pens."

Basically, we can't tell you what it is, only what is it NOT.


----------



## JonV6

I've heard one sure fire way is to check the underside of the nib. If it's not aligned perfectly with the aperture then it's almost certainly a fake. Of course, if you're buying offline then it's hard to be certain about this until the pen is in your hand and by then it's sometimes too late...


----------



## sl7vk

Got this for Christmas.... Doesn't look good at all....


----------



## Snoweagle

sl7vk said:


> Got this for Christmas.... Doesn't look good at all....


It's guaranteed fake, and a bad one.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Oh! That's the coveted Montblanc Bethlehem. The Star of David is a perfect identifier o|

But in all seriousness, as SnowEagle mentioend, it is absolutely a fake. In fact, I would dare to say it's among the top 5 worst fakes I've ever seen (and I've seen thousands).

The Montblanc emblem isn't a "star" even though many people refer to it as such. The emblem is meant to represent the top of Mont Blanc, the highest mountain in the Alps. That's why you see the number 4810 often associated with the brand name. 4810 represents the elevation (in meters) of Mont Blanc.

Long story short-It's an awful fake. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## cool9beans

We inherited this pen and from a little online searching I believe it's a Meisterstuck Czar Nikolai I 22162 Rollerball. No paperwork/box. The top ring has serial number, Germany, Metal 2. I don't see any writing under the clip, though a little tarnish (also some tarnish on the metal body). Doesn't say Pix anywhere on the pen. Inside is a Rollerball Refill M 612 by Montblanc, Pix, Made in Germany. The only thing that surprised me is when you look closely at the spacer you can see little metal bubbles. Bad solder job or craftsmanship? Shouldn't it be folded? Or perhaps a sign of neglect. This was the alarm bell for me, but I don't know enough.

Thanks for your time. It's beautiful and used, though needs to be clean at least to get the tarnish off. (Any dangers when cleaning this type?)


----------



## sl7vk

Therightadvisor said:


> Oh! That's the coveted Montblanc Bethlehem. The Star of David is a perfect identifier o|
> 
> But in all seriousness, as SnowEagle mentioend, it is absolutely a fake. In fact, I would dare to say it's among the top 5 worst fakes I've ever seen (and I've seen thousands).
> 
> The Montblanc emblem isn't a "star" even though many people refer to it as such. The emblem is meant to represent the top of Mont Blanc, the highest mountain in the Alps. That's why you see the number 4810 often associated with the brand name. 4810 represents the elevation (in meters) of Mont Blanc.
> 
> Long story short-It's an awful fake. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


LOL.

No worries. It was sent by my wife's aunt in France. 
It looked bad, but I wasn't sure if things had changed over the years with MB. 
I actually am a bit releived that it is fake, that way I can just tuck it away in a dark drawer and never speak of it again. :-d

I use a Lamy Safari and that is good enough for me.

Cheers!


----------



## p.henrik

Hi. Admitted noob when it comes to pens. Received this as a gift. I have assumed it's real, but wanted to check with you. Came with box but no papers. Am I correct in assuming it's a Starwalker midnight black?

Thanks!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

what kind of clients and friends do you guys have that they give you fake pens as presents? How dodgy is that?

I only ever bought one MB pen (at a MB boutique) and haven't handled too many others, but the pictures in this thread seem like fake pens look just as funky as fake watches.


----------



## MrCCartel

p.henrik said:


> Hi. Admitted noob when it comes to pens. Received this as a gift. I have assumed it's real, but wanted to check with you. Came with box but no papers. Am I correct in assuming it's a Starwalker midnight black?
> 
> Thanks!


The box looks right to me, and the pen looks used for sure which seems weird, but it doesn't appear to be a fake to me. The underside of the clip says early starwalker to me, maybe 2009 or 2010. and the nib says the same. The fact that it has an outer sleeve says more towards the good.

It would be nice to see what the Section looks like with the Barrel off, (Where you insert the Cartridge)


----------



## Thrisher

I hope this community can help me out. I am new to the finer things in life, I am a soldier stationed overseas in Italy. I purchased a 2000 BMW 318ci off the economy and while I was cleaning it out I found a pen in a sunglasses case and it just felt like quality. It has Montblanc meisterstuck pix engraved at the bottom of the cap and has all the tell tale signs of being real but I don't know for sure. Can you help me?


----------



## Therightadvisor

Thrisher said:


> I hope this community can help me out. I am new to the finer things in life, I am a soldier stationed overseas in Italy. I purchased a 2000 BMW 318ci off the economy and while I was cleaning it out I found a pen in a sunglasses case and it just felt like quality. It has Montblanc meisterstuck pix engraved at the bottom of the cap and has all the tell tale signs of being real but I


What you have is a FAKE rather than a REPLICA. The pen in your pictures bares no resemblance to any model ever made by Montblanc.

A replica would look like a partciular model (164 ballpoint, 144 fountain, starwalker, etc)
A fake attempts to copy nothing more than the brand emblem.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the pen is most certainly NOT authentic.


----------



## Jose Galego

Hi there

I have found this pen which I believe is a Montblan Generation in amongst some old pens I got from my father, but is it a fake?

It is a bit bruised and battered but it does say pix under the clip.


----------



## Therightadvisor

Jose- I see nothing to suggest that the pen is a replica. Again, do not misinterpret that to mean "The pen is authentic."

Side note: while replicas of the Montblanc Generation do exist, they're generally few and far between. A thief (because that's really what they are) can just as easily replicate a Montblanc Meisterstuck 164, yet the 164 will fetch a higher price. It's a shame, but to spot counterfeit items, you must think like a counterfeiter. 

If the cost and time to replicate two different models is the same, a counterfeiter will generally choose the one that can be sold for a higher price.


----------



## MrCCartel

I agree with Advisor, it does appear to be authentic from the less than ideal photos. Perhaps from the mid 2000s as I gave a generation just like this to a member of my wedding party when I was married 10 years ago.


----------



## ina_ev

I have them for at least 7-8 years, can you tell me if they are fake?
I research and the first one looks like 8485 starwalker fine liner pen. it's lite and there is no writing under the clip, only MDL33964L outside
Second one have a writing MEISTERSTUCK - Pix, it's solid, under clip say Pix, outside - Germany and the number on the other side.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Therightadvisor

Ina- The Starwalker you have is a confirmed fake. The first visual indication I saw was the placement of the serial number. It should be on the clip ring rather than the side of the clip. A quick Google search of the serial number "MDL33964L" confirmed that.

As far as the Meisterstuck ballpoint, the pictures and information weren't quite enough for me to make a decision. I'd need to see close-ups of the serial number and "meisterstuck" cap ring.


----------



## Michael Hayden

Montblanc Fountain Pen Junior 622 piston filler black / metal cap | eBay

what does everyone think of the pen at the above link? I'm really not experienced enough to tell whether or not it's a replica


----------



## LeverTime

I don't know if it's real or not, but from what I know, the "junior" line was marketed at students, and is not very high quality. (Until they were purchased by Dunhill, Montblanc made low end as well as high end pens.) If you want it for a collection, that's fine, but if you want something to write with, you could do a lot better for the price.


----------



## ProfKahan

Hey guys, sorry for necro-posting, but like many others here, I also received a MontBlanc pen as a gift. However, for the life of me I cannot figure out this pen. I read the entire thread, from all the advice it seems like an authentic pen, but I cannot find an identical picture of this particular pen on the internet (nor the model). What frightens me is, it is engraved Ag 925 and has a logo underneath, but the pen looks gold and not sterling silver. It has a serial number, Germany and a PIX under the clip. The Montblanc logo also seems in good proportion and is centered. See pictures and let me know what you think:


----------



## Therightadvisor

ProfKahan- There are a number of identifiers that look rather off to me:
1.) The taper at the bottom of the barrel looks slightly off. It looks like it's a bit too thick.
2.) Sterling Silver marking- comparing it with my 163 sterling silver solitaire, the marking on your pen is too large.
3.) Pattern- The pattern on your pen looks much less precise than mine. The lines are too smooth and less refined. Furthermore, they're space much further apart than mine.


I'd say (with about 60-70% confidence) that your pen is a fake. It's certainly one of the better fakes I have seen, but there are some obvious discrepancies between your pen (not confirmed) and mine (confirmed authentic).


----------



## jar

ProfKahan said:


> Hey guys, sorry for necro-posting, but like many others here, I also received a MontBlanc pen as a gift. However, for the life of me I cannot figure out this pen. I read the entire thread, from all the advice it seems like an authentic pen, but I cannot find an identical picture of this particular pen on the internet (nor the model). What frightens me is, it is engraved Ag 925 and has a logo underneath, but the pen looks gold and not sterling silver. It has a serial number, Germany and a PIX under the clip. The Montblanc logo also seems in good proportion and is centered. See pictures and let me know what you think:


I don't now of a recent (post 92) Montblanc rollerball that had a vermeil (gold plating over Sterling silver and so stamped 925) pen but have seen lots of fakes like that. While I certainly hope I am wrong I would be very hesitant to say it was authentic.

Proof Mark on a Montegrappa vermeil Reminiscence


----------



## Therightadvisor

jar said:


> I don't now of a recent (post 92) Montblanc rollerball that had a vermeil (gold plating over Sterling silver and so stamped 925) pen but have seen lots of fakes like that. While I certainly hope I am wrong I would be very hesitant to say it was authentic.


Good catch. I looked over the part where he said the cap was entirely gold. The second to last picture made the pen look like it was sterling silver with gold accents.

With that in mind, I can say with much more confidence that the pen is not authentic.


----------



## ProfKahan

Thank you Therightadvisor for the reply man, I thought as much that a genuine MontBlanc pen gift is too good to be true. Besides, it was not given with a box or papers or anything for that matter. Regards


----------



## jar

ProfKahan said:


> Thank you Therightadvisor for the reply man, I thought as much that a genuine MontBlanc pen gift is too good to be true. Besides, it was not given with a box or papers or anything for that matter. Regards


Sometimes really nice things happen. I was once given a batch of pens that had belonged to a ladies husband just because she knew I really liked fountain pens. Among the pens was a Montblanc 149, a Pelikan 1050, a Sheaffer Intrigue and a whole bunch of lesser marques.


----------



## ericfg

I have what I hope is a real Montblanc Meisterstuck rollerball. I have a small Imgur album of images: Montblanc pen - Album on Imgur I hope it's OK to post Imgur links; I tried the FAQ but it seems to be down at the moment.

So, if you'll have patience with a noob here and take a look at my images I have a few questions:

Can any of you help with identification of a model number of this pen, please, or comment on it's perceived authenticity?
My issue, assuming the pen is legit, is replacing or repairing the barrel engraving.
If real what would be my next step?
TIA, Ericfg


----------



## jar

ericfg said:


> I have what I hope is a real Montblanc Meisterstuck rollerball. I have a small Imgur album of images: Montblanc pen - Album on Imgur I hope it's OK to post Imgur links; I tried the FAQ but it seems to be down at the moment.
> 
> So, if you'll have patience with a noob here and take a look at my images I have a few questions:
> 
> Can any of you help with identification of a model number of this pen, please, or comment on it's perceived authenticity?
> My issue, assuming the pen is legit, is replacing or repairing the barrel engraving.
> If real what would be my next step?
> TIA, Ericfg


Welcome home. Pull up a stump and set a spell

First, that is a ball point not a rollerball. The fact that it was engraved as an advertising product for Westinghouse Communities would tend to point towards it being authentic but unfortunately that color is no longer being made. The model IIRC is the 164R and if Montblanc still has any pieces parts for that model they could probably replace the barrel and make it look like new for around $100.00. Another option would be to contact the good folk at penboard.de and see if they have a barrel to sell.

Westinghouse Communities is a Florida builder and if I remember correctly emerged from bankruptcy about five years or so ago. It would be neat if you gave new life to that ballpoint too.


----------



## ericfg

Jar, thanks so much for the info!!!! 

Re: Westinghouse I got this in Florida at a private club where I worked in 94/95 so they (Westinghouse) could have had a meeting there, or one of their employees was a member there.

Funny thing is it was just laying on an unattended table in the break room and I needed a pen so I grabbed it and stuck it in my tool box without recognizing what it was. It was only a year or so ago I found it and realized that it could be the real deal.

Thanks again, Eric G.


----------



## jar

ericfg said:


> Jar, thanks so much for the info!!!!
> 
> Re: Westinghouse I got this in Florida at a private club where I worked in 94/95 so they (Westinghouse) could have had a meeting there, or one of their employees was a member there.
> 
> Funny thing is it was just laying on an unattended table in the break room and I needed a pen so I grabbed it and stuck it in my tool box without recognizing what it was. It was only a year or so ago I found it and realized that it could be the real deal.
> 
> Thanks again, Eric G.


Since it says "Westinghouse Communities, Inc" it must date from 1995 and actually has nothing to do with Westinghouse. In 1995 Westinghouse sold off their Westinghouse Communities developer business to "WCI" (Westinghouse Communities, Inc" ). Since they specialized in upscale homes and developments it's very possible the private club was connected to WCI.


----------



## Therightadvisor

jar said:


> Since it says "Westinghouse Communities, Inc" it must date from 1995 and actually has nothing to do with Westinghouse. In 1995 Westinghouse sold off their Westinghouse Communities developer business to "WCI" (Westinghouse Communities, Inc" ). Since they specialized in upscale homes and developments it's very possible the private club was connected to WCI.


As usual, Jar is spot on with his comments/observations.

I would be cautious, but eBay is another venue to find a replacement lower barrel (if you wanted the name removed).

There are a few reputatable sellers that offer montblanc parts at a reasonable price. Again, exercise caution and only deal with reputable sellers.

edit- at least until you gain a thorough understanding of what to look for and what to avoid.


----------



## ericfg

> I would be cautious, but eBay is another venue to find a replacement lower barrel

Yep, I checked there. Nothing available at the moment. I have request in at the Pen Board for help.
Will update if anyone has interest.


----------



## vinvin

Therightadvisor said:


> Ina- The Starwalker you have is a confirmed fake. The first visual indication I saw was the placement of the serial number. It should be on the clip ring rather than the side of the clip. A quick Google search of the serial number "MDL33964L" confirmed that.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have a starwalker extreme that I purchased from an AD that also has the serial number on the side of the clip. So I don't think that that alone is substantial to say it is a fake imo. Unless the AD conned me...


----------



## BartH

Real or fake?

I'm inclined to say fake. The nib doesn't look as smooth as I'd expect from a genuine one.


----------



## jar

BartH said:


> Real or fake?
> 
> I'm inclined to say fake. The nib doesn't look as smooth as I'd expect from a genuine one.


I don't see anything there that shouts fake.


----------



## BartH

jar said:


> I don't see anything there that shouts fake.


Ok, I'll take my chances and buy it.


----------



## Therightadvisor

vinvin said:


> Therightadvisor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ina- The Starwalker you have is a confirmed fake. The first visual indication I saw was the placement of the serial number. It should be on the clip ring rather than the side of the clip. A quick Google search of the serial number "MDL33964L" confirmed that.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have a starwalker extreme that I purchased from an AD that also has the serial number on the side of the clip. So I don't think that that alone is substantial to say it is a fake imo. Unless the AD conned me...
> 
> 
> 
> Does the placement of the serial number alone qualify it as a fake? No, which is why I cited the serial number.
> 
> With that said, I'd look at the placement of the serial number on your pen. Many fakes have the number on the side of the clip. Every Starwalker I've ever owned (roughly 10-12 star walkers in total) has had the serial number just to the side of the clip on the clip ring. it's a difference of maybe .5cm but it's (generally) the easiest sign of spotting a fake.
> 
> edit- here is a picture to show what I mean. Notice how the serial numbers are on the clip ring just below the three vertical lines....rather than the serial being on the side of the clip itself
Click to expand...


----------



## crazypen80

have you checked the nib with magnet? if it's not a gold one magnet will stick to it


----------



## tsbphd

crazypen80 said:


> have you checked the nib with magnet? if it's not a gold one magnet will stick to it


Magnets are attracted to many metals, but (in our everyday experience) they are not attracted to all metals. Therefore, a metal can be non-gold and still not stick to a magnet.


----------



## MrCCartel

BartH said:


> Real or fake?
> 
> I'm inclined to say fake. The nib doesn't look as smooth as I'd expect from a genuine one.


I had a 144 just like this when i was a kid, it looks older for sure but doesnt look fake to me.


----------



## Nik.M

Hey Guys,

you are some real experts here. 
I was reading the thread and found some interesting insights, but my doubts are still not gone yet.

Someone made me the offer to buy some Starwalkers for a very good price, such a good price that I dont believe that they are real...

Can you please have a look at the photos and give me your opinion? (quality is rather bad)...



























Thanks a lot!!

Bests,
Nik


----------



## MrCCartel

Nik.M said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> you are some real experts here.
> I was reading the thread and found some interesting insights, but my doubts are still not gone yet.
> 
> Someone made me the offer to buy some Starwalkers for a very good price, such a good price that I dont believe that they are real...
> 
> Can you please have a look at the photos and give me your opinion? (quality is rather bad)...
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Bests,
> Nik


They are UNDOUBTEDLY FAKE. Not even good fakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Yup, 100% fakes.


----------



## Nik.M

MrCCartel said:


> They are UNDOUBTEDLY FAKE. Not even good fakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to you ad to jar!!!

Could you please let me know how you can see it that quick?
For me the biggest doubt was the box...

Thanks again, you guys are awesome!
Nik


----------



## crazypen80

it's defintely a fake, montblanc has a star on top not a daisy flower


----------



## MrCCartel

The 3 biggest give away's. 

1. The mis-shapen white star on the cap. 
2. The line/star pattern on the barrel
3. The box is wrong style, and printed wrong. 

If there were more pictures I could add to that list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik.M

Lol thanks... I knew something was wrong. The box really made me wonder!

Again, thanks, awesome that you guys helped me!


----------



## Snoweagle

Wrong Mont Blanc Fonts and size too, wrong box, pens are totally wrong especially the 'flower' logo which is the first I've seen yet. Usually those I've seen have the 'star' ends too sharp, but yours is too rounded.


----------



## blubarb

Fake or real? Sorry for the poor quality pics and the size. Lousy lighting and lousy skills. Serial # XY2006108 . Seems to be a popular serial number


----------



## MrCCartel

johnno1954 said:


> Fake or real? Sorry for the poor quality pics and the size. Lousy lighting and lousy skills. Serial # XY2006108 . Seems to be a popular serial number


As far as I know the only woven pens Mont Blanc made was the meisterstuck carbon steel and the newer star walker woven carbon extreme. This is neither, and I'd imagine if they ever did it with some precious metal it wouldn't be in a 144 size.

I've never seen Mont Blanc engrave their name on the bottom of the barrel of any pen.

The overall build quality from the pics along with everything else would lead me to believe this is a fake Mont Blanc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

MrCCartel said:


> As far as I know the only woven pens Mont Blanc made was the meisterstuck carbon steel and the newer star walker woven carbon extreme. This is neither, and I'd imagine if they ever did it with some precious metal it wouldn't be in a 144 size.
> 
> I've never seen Mont Blanc engrave their name on the bottom of the barrel of any pen.
> 
> The overall build quality from the pics along with everything else would lead me to believe this is a fake Mont Blanc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A known fake. That serial number has been showing up for years.


----------



## Snoweagle

I concur. The details and workmanship of the pen is definitely NOT of Mont Blanc, hence yeah....it's a fake.


----------



## blubarb

Thanks for that info.


----------



## gespinoza3

First time poster here. I bought my first "Montblanc" off of ebay so I wanted to see what you all thought here. Sorry for all the pictures. I wanted to get the best I could.

Well I got the pen in the mail today. To me it looked ok, but It didnt feel right. It felt light in my hand. I have never held a montblanc before but this is not what I expected it to feel like. I took it to my local boutique and they think 90% it is a fake. When I googled the serial # I had some ebay listings come up and some counterfeit report. That was my first thing that also made me have doubts.

He believes the inside barrel or twist mechanism is real because of the age it looks or something. So for reference the inside of the clip says "Made in Germany" the left side of the circle of the clip says "Germany" and the right side has the serial number. It has "pix" on the band. So this must be a really good fake. What do you all think.


----------



## jar

I don't see any indications that it is a fake but I will admit I am only familiar with pens, not ball points.


----------



## MrCCartel

gespinoza3 said:


> First time poster here. I bought my first "Montblanc" off of ebay so I wanted to see what you all thought here. Sorry for all the pictures. I wanted to get the best I could.
> 
> Well I got the pen in the mail today. To me it looked ok, but It didnt feel right. It felt light in my hand. I have never held a montblanc before but this is not what I expected it to feel like. I took it to my local boutique and they think 90% it is a fake. When I googled the serial # I had some ebay listings come up and some counterfeit report. That was my first thing that also made me have doubts.
> 
> He believes the inside barrel or twist mechanism is real because of the age it looks or something. So for reference the inside of the clip says "Made in Germany" the left side of the circle of the clip says "Germany" and the right side has the serial number. It has "pix" on the band. So this must be a really good fake. What do you all think.


I have been collecting Mont Blanc Pens and such since I was 15 years old. Normally I can take a few seconds to look over the images and instantly tell weather its the genuine article or not. Today is the first time I had to go get my boxes and pens out and compare them to your pics. I have looked at your pics for the better part of an hour trying to validate the feeling I have in my gut. My gut says Fake and ill show you why. if this is a genuine Mont Blanc then there are some discrepancies. If it turns out that it truly is a fake, it is either the best fake I've seen images of, or it is a collaboration of actual genuine pieces of Mont Blanc Pen, and fake pieces.
All the images are of genuine Mont Blanc items bought at Mont Blanc Boutiques.

Here is the outer sleeve. Notice the printing compared to yours. 









Here is the box. Notice the shape of the star logo on the box compared to yours. 









Here is a service guide for a pen bought late last year. Of course I digitally blurred the serial number. 
But I found it interesting that your pen bought in 2014 was written on a service guide from 1/2009 all my service guides for pens bought in 2012 and on show a date of 12/2011. though it should be noted that your service guide does have a stamp of an actual real Mont Blanc Retailer.


















Notice the shape of the star on one of my Mont Blanc meisterstuck pens compared to yours.










The pen you have seems genuine at first glance to me, but my gut, and all the differences between our pics still says that something is just off.

The twist mechanism does look genuine to me. Tho it does NOT look like it came from a pen made in 2014.

The clip looks nearly genuine to a 2014 except under the clip it should also say "Metal"

The cap and barrel look like the most genuine parts of this pen. I can not find anything that say otherwise.

The white star on top of the cap just looks not rounded enough in your pics compared to mine. Unless it is some sort of imagery trick.

Finally I can't show an image of this as it breaks the rules of WUS. But if your google your serial number I myself found 2 other pens with the same serial number. One of them being a silver meisterstuck for sale in another country.

So all of these things together lead me to believe that this pen with box and sleeve included is either Mostly fake, or a VERY good Complete Counterfeit Mont blanc Meisterstuck.


----------



## gespinoza3

MrCCartel said:


> I have been collecting Mont Blanc Pens and such since I was 15 years old. Normally I can take a few seconds to look over the images and instantly tell weather its the genuine article or not. Today is the first time I had to go get my boxes and pens out and compare them to your pics. I have looked at your pics for the better part of an hour trying to validate the feeling I have in my gut. My gut says Fake and ill show you why. if this is a genuine Mont Blanc then there are some discrepancies. If it turns out that it truly is a fake, it is either the best fake I've seen images of, or it is a collaboration of actual genuine pieces of Mont Blanc Pen, and fake pieces.
> All the images are of genuine Mont Blanc items bought at Mont Blanc Boutiques.
> 
> Here is the outer sleeve. Notice the printing compared to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the box. Notice the shape of the star logo on the box compared to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a service guide for a pen bought late last year. Of course I digitally blurred the serial number.
> But I found it interesting that your pen bought in 2014 was written on a service guide from 1/2009 all my service guides for pens bought in 2012 and on show a date of 12/2011. though it should be noted that your service guide does have a stamp of an actual real Mont Blanc Retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the shape of the star on one of my Mont Blanc meisterstuck pens compared to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pen you have seems genuine at first glance to me, but my gut, and all the differences between our pics still says that something is just off.
> 
> The twist mechanism does look genuine to me. Tho it does NOT look like it came from a pen made in 2014.
> 
> The clip looks nearly genuine to a 2014 except under the clip it should also say "Metal"
> 
> The cap and barrel look like the most genuine parts of this pen. I can not find anything that say otherwise.
> 
> The white star on top of the cap just looks not rounded enough in your pics compared to mine. Unless it is some sort of imagery trick.
> 
> Finally I can't show an image of this as it breaks the rules of WUS. But if your google your serial number I myself found 2 other pens with the same serial number. One of them being a silver meisterstuck for sale in another country.
> 
> So all of these things together lead me to believe that this pen with box and sleeve included is either Mostly fake, or a VERY good Complete Counterfeit Mont blanc Meisterstuck.


I really want to thank you for taking that time to look into this for me. So these were the last 2 email sent between me and the seller.

" Well before we do that is there anything else you can tell me about the pen? Is the information on the booklet correct? Was the pen bought at that shop brand new? The reason I ask is because the inside twist mechanism on the top looks very old."

"I bought it second hand from a jeweler who claimed to specialize in refurbishing. It is possible that he replaced the twist mechanism with an older model or non-OE parts."

So it seems this can explain alot. Especially why the twist mechanism looks old. Also the thing the boutique pointed out was the top price were the clip and cap go. Under a magnifier it looked old and almost like a sponge compared to the smoothness of a authentic. You can kind of see it in the picture.

Again I want to thank you for this. I am getting my money back and will continue the hunt for my first Montblanc.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

gespinoza3 said:


> Again I want to thank you for this. I am getting my money back and will continue the hunt for my first Montblanc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


You are welcome.

For the first many years of my collection I only bought pens from either a boutique or an authorized retailer. I really don't recommend purchasing anything that is very widely counterfeit on an auction site such as eBay or others WITHOUT having an extensive knowledge of what you are purchasing. That said I have made many purchases and sold many Mont Blanc items on eBay without any problems, but if I went there right now and searched "Mont Blanc" I can guarantee you I will find some fake items, mostly from over seas. Just be careful, and I don't mind helping anyone with my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gespinoza3

MrCCartel said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> For the first many years of my collection I only bought pens from either a boutique or an authorized retailer. I really don't recommend purchasing anything that is very widely counterfeit on an auction site such as eBay or others WITHOUT having an extensive knowledge of what you are purchasing. That said I have made many purchases and sold many Mont Blanc items on eBay without any problems, but if I went there right now and searched "Mont Blanc" I can guarantee you I will find some fake items, mostly from over seas. Just be careful, and I don't mind helping anyone with my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely know what you mean, it's so overwhelming. I almost want to contract someone to find me one on eBay. My issue is I write everyday for work and I'm tired of disposable pens. I have funds but not enough to spend 400 or upwards on a new item, which is why I was looking into used. My hunt will continue that's for sure.

Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornercarvingman

Please help me identify this pen that I'm trying to purchase off an elderly gentleman. He told me that he got this pen in 2007. I tried to search myself but could not find a Mont Blanc exactly like this one. Mont Blac 35981 is near identical. I'm attaching the only picture that I have got of the pen that I'm trying to purchase. Please have a look and throw some light on the matter.


----------



## jar

cornercarvingman said:


> Please help me identify this pen that I'm trying to purchase off an elderly gentleman. He told me that he got this pen in 2007. I tried to search myself but could not find a Mont Blanc exactly like this one. Mont Blac 35981 is near identical. I'm attaching the only picture that I have got of the pen that I'm trying to purchase. Please have a look and throw some light on the matter.


Unfortunately it is nearly impossible to tell if a pen is authentic based on pictures but I tend to think that one is a fake. The imprint on the wider cap band looks washed out and not crisp and the rings do not look like separate objects. There was a barleycorn vermeil 164 and a solid gold lined version that were similar to what you show. The former will be stamped 925 while the latter will be stamped 14K on both cap and body.


----------



## cornercarvingman

Thanks Jar.

The guy I'm trying to have a deal with has offered me 3 more Mont Blanc pens.

1. Mont Blanc John Lennon edition ballpoint. 
2. Mont Blanc Yeudi Menuhin edition ballpoint. 
3. Mont Blanc Noblesse.

Are there any fakes/replicas of the pens above in the market? I'm attaching the pictures of all 4 that he has offered me. Please let me know what you think about them. The guy who is selling them off is a very well known guy and wouldn't trying to sell a fake knowingly to anyone. What I'm concerned about is that maybe at some stage somebody passed these on to him and he doesn't even know if the pens are fake or real. Hence my query.

View attachment 5303122
View attachment 5303130
View attachment 5303138
View attachment 5303146


----------



## cornercarvingman

I have got only 2 days to take a decision. Any help would be great, gents!


----------



## cornercarvingman

This Amazon.com : Mont-blanc Meisterstuck Solitaire Gold & Black Bp 1864 35981 : Writing Pens : Office Products looks similar to the one in my first post but the design is different at the nib section.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jar

cornercarvingman said:


> Thanks Jar.
> 
> The guy I'm trying to have a deal with has offered me 3 more Mont Blanc pens.
> 
> 1. Mont Blanc John Lennon edition ballpoint.
> 2. Mont Blanc Yeudi Menuhin edition ballpoint.
> 3. Mont Blanc Noblesse.
> 
> Are there any fakes/replicas of the pens above in the market? I'm attaching the pictures of all 4 that he has offered me. Please let me know what you think about them. The guy who is selling them off is a very well known guy and wouldn't trying to sell a fake knowingly to anyone. What I'm concerned about is that maybe at some stage somebody passed these on to him and he doesn't even know if the pens are fake or real. Hence my query.
> 
> View attachment 5303122
> View attachment 5303130
> View attachment 5303138
> View attachment 5303146


Yes, there are fakes of all of those.


----------



## gespinoza3

Can anyone help me on this? I bought it from a ebay shop that specializes in pens, did my research but now I am questioning its authenticity.


----------



## spongebobgreypants

cornercarvingman said:


> Please help me identify this pen that I'm trying to purchase off an elderly gentleman. He told me that he got this pen in 2007. I tried to search myself but could not find a Mont Blanc exactly like this one. Mont Blac 35981 is near identical. I'm attaching the only picture that I have got of the pen that I'm trying to purchase. Please have a look and throw some light on the matter.
> View attachment 5295418


Give Nic Cage a ring. He can authenticate things for ya.


----------



## jar

gespinoza3 said:


> Can anyone help me on this? I bought it from a ebay shop that specializes in pens, did my research but now I am questioning its authenticity.


If that's the one you bought from Daly's Pen Shop all should be fine.


----------



## Kenng

Anyone bought their Montblanc from Costco? My local Costco have the Starwalker ballpoint for the past year.


----------



## MrCCartel

It's most likely legit. I've seen them at Costco and SAMs club. Tho never bought one there. I did hold a couple and they were authentic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lytton

Costco will never sell fake Montblancs.
It's common sense.


----------



## MrCCartel

Lytton said:


> Costco will never sell fake Montblancs.
> It's common sense.


I agree that Costco would most likely never KNOWINGLY sell counterfeit Mont Blanc pens. But as a non authorized retailer, it's best to make your own conclusion with the pen in hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenng

Lytton said:


> Costco will never sell fake Montblancs.
> It's common sense.


I know Costco do not sell anything fake but always the possibility of something getting through the crack. We don't know where they are sourcing the pens and most important who is checking for authenticity. I brought it up to see if anyone have experience buying from Costco and if it's all legit then another option for those looking to get a new Montblanc pen.


MrCCartel said:


> I agree that Costco would most likely never KNOWINGLY sell counterfeit Mont Blanc pens. But as a non authorized retailer, it's best to make your own conclusion with the pen in hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did pick up a Montblanc from Costco so I will put some pics up and see if my pen is real (which I think is most likely real).


----------



## cornercarvingman

There is an update guys. I have got the pen and I think it is a fake. Please go though the pictures and let me know what you think!


----------



## Kenng

Ok, this is the Montblanc bought from Costco.
Real or really fake?
Serial is on the ring the clip attached to.
It only say made in Germany under the clip.


----------



## DeepThought

Some great stuff in this thread

thanks for all the info


----------



## MrCCartel

That Ballpoint Starwlker looks Legit to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Barton

Hi all, first of just to say what a fantastic forum. Loads of great info in here and many knowledgeable experts too. I'm hoping someone can help me verify this pen which I believe is or purports to be a Meisterstuck Classique 164 Ballpoint?

I bought it used from a watch forum about 10 years ago as genuine but with no papers / box etc. I used it a couple of times and then put it away in a drawer so I thought it's about time I got it checked out and started using it again. From the info I've read it seems to pass some of the obvious tests, i.e. shines red with light behind, star looks ok, clip ok with pix engraved, serial number on although it has a lot of two's in it which seemed to be a contra indication? Anyways grateful in advance for any tips / info etc. Apologies for pics, can try for better if needed. Many Thanks


----------



## Peter Barton

Actually looking some more picture online it might be the Le Grand version? or at least attempting to be!


----------



## bogosh717

I am new to this sight and I










































have received some MontBlanc pens and I was wondering if you could help in determining if they are fake ? Thank you


----------



## seotraffic

Hey guys, I just won some auctions and am supposed to meet with the seller to pick up a few MB pens so I thought I'd check if anyone is able to tell if they are real or fake from the photos the seller has posted.

The seller says he has no box and that's why the starting price for each was $25.

Based on what I read about spotting fakes, I guess these don't look fake to me, but if someone with a sharper eye could confirm that'd be great!

Thanks

Pen #1: Starwalker























Pen #2: Not sure which model this is


----------



## seotraffic

Update: I got confirmation that they are fake after all. I guess it was too good to be true


----------



## MrCCartel

Yea those are counterfeit for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzozap

Hi, I'm new here. Need some help from the pros.

Back in the 80's, my mom gave me a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint. Truthfully, I never got into pens. I used it for a while and it got kinda beat up in my purse. Then I misplaced it in the house somewhere. In the mid 90's, I bought a couple fake ones on the street in NY - knew they were fake.

I recently found my old one, I think. And I want to sell it. But I can't be sure if it is the real one or one of the fakes I bought in NY. I still have my old box and case and manual & in excellent condition.

Can anyone look at the pics to see if it is the real one. I can't make out the markings at the tip and can't see inside the clip. Though I can tell there is something inside the clip. I need a jeweler's glass. I'm leaning towards believing it is the real one because it shows wear. I don't think I ever took the fake ones out of the house.

The retail price when I bought it was $175.00. Now the pen has lost a lot of its shine. But what is it worth today?

Thx all. Let me know if you need to see another pic.


----------



## grahamnet

Can anyone help me here I'm not sure if fake or not was going through some of my dads things and found this not even sure of the model or if it is a fake


----------



## grahamnet

Sorry one more image


----------



## MrCCartel

Gonzozap said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Need some help from the pros.
> 
> Back in the 80's, my mom gave me a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint. Truthfully, I never got into pens. I used it for a while and it got kinda beat up in my purse. Then I misplaced it in the house somewhere. In the mid 90's, I bought a couple fake ones on the street in NY - knew they were fake.
> 
> I recently found my old one, I think. And I want to sell it. But I can't be sure if it is the real one or one of the fakes I bought in NY. I still have my old box and case and manual & in excellent condition.
> 
> Can anyone look at the pics to see if it is the real one. I can't make out the markings at the tip and can't see inside the clip. Though I can tell there is something inside the clip. I need a jeweler's glass. I'm leaning towards believing it is the real one because it shows wear. I don't think I ever took the fake ones out of the house.
> 
> The retail price when I bought it was $175.00. Now the pen has lost a lot of its shine. But what is it worth today?
> 
> Thx all. Let me know if you need to see another pic.
> 
> View attachment 6709130


Well. I don't really see a whole lot in the pictures of the burgundy ballpoint that would suggest a replica. From the pictures it looks pretty good to me. The interesting part is that the box is for a Rollerball, yet the pen is most definitely a twist action ballpoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

grahamnet said:


> Can anyone help me here I'm not sure if fake or not was going through some of my dads things and found this not even sure of the model or if it is a fake


To me. It looks like a replica of the Mont Blanc Jules Verne limited edition pen.

The problem tho is that they were blue.

And due to the workmanship of your copy, and the fact that it is black. I'd say that it is NOT a genuine Mont Blanc.

Here is a pic of a genuine Jules Verne.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCCartel

Peter Barton said:


> Actually looking some more picture online it might be the Le Grand version? or at least attempting to be!


Looks genuine to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzozap

MrCCartel said:


> Well. I don't really see a whole lot in the pictures of the burgundy ballpoint that would suggest a replica. From the pictures it looks pretty good to me. The interesting part is that the box is for a Rollerball, yet the pen is most definitely a twist action ballpoint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx for responding.
Yep, I found "rollerball" on the box to be weird also. But it's the only Mont Blanc I have ever owned, so it's definitely the box it came in. Perhaps something got mixed up in the store. There is a white cardboard refill tube inside and it also says "rollerball." I didn't notice any of this years back.
What would be your guess as to value today? It's in good condition - just lost some sheen.


----------



## MrCCartel

Gonzozap said:


> Thx for responding.
> Yep, I found "rollerball" on the box to be weird also. But it's the only Mont Blanc I have ever owned, so it's definitely the box it came in. Perhaps something got mixed up in the store. There is a white cardboard refill tube inside and it also says "rollerball." I didn't notice any of this years back.
> What would be your guess as to value today? It's in good condition - just lost some sheen.


The way Mont Blanc stores the outer box, does make it possible for them to get the box mixed up. But I have never seen it, it's not very probable.

But what you can do. Is open up that service guide to the last page/inside the back cover. And see what model and what serial number is transcribed.

As you purchase a Mont Blanc piece. They with a jewlers loupe look at the serial number on the pen and write it in the box on the service guide.

Also in that will be date of purchase. And model number. And depending on where you bought it. And the person selling it. There may also be a Mont Blanc Star impression stamp.

If that service manual has a different model number and serial number. Then you know that pen never came in that box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzozap

MrCCartel said:


> The way Mont Blanc stores the outer box, does make it possible for them to get the box mixed up. But I have never seen it, it's not very probable.
> 
> But what you can do. Is open up that service guide to the last page/inside the back cover. And see what model and what serial number is transcribed.
> 
> As you purchase a Mont Blanc piece. They with a jewlers loupe look at the serial number on the pen and write it in the box on the service guide.
> 
> Also in that will be date of purchase. And model number. And depending on where you bought it. And the person selling it. There may also be a Mont Blanc Star impression stamp.
> 
> If that service manual has a different model number and serial number. Then you know that pen never came in that box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx much for your help. I had already looked through the little manual. The inside back flap is blank The salesperson failed to write in anything. Purchased from Neiman Marcus. Label is on the box. But my mom bought it, so I'm not clear what happened.

I also noticed that the pen I have does not fit well in the box. I think I will just keep it. Anyone who buys a pen like that wouldn't want anything mixed up.
.


----------



## Ana Trifescu

Hello, 
because I don't know anything about Montblanc, I was thinking that it would be best to ask more knowledgeable people here to help me identify these two pens and let me know if they're authentic. This is the first one, a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Ana Trifescu

And this is the second, a mechanical pencil.


























Thank you!


----------



## Hydrocarbons

Helpful thread, thanks


----------



## vaquerito

Very useful, thank you!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Pencil looks legit. No idea on the other.


----------



## MrCCartel

Ana Trifescu said:


> Hello,
> because I don't know anything about Montblanc, I was thinking that it would be best to ask more knowledgeable people here to help me identify these two pens and let me know if they're authentic. This is the first one, a ballpoint pen.


The first pen is actually not a ballpoint. It is a 
"Mont Blanc Starwalker Midnight Black Fineliner."

"Midnight" meaning that the accents are plated in Ruthenium, a member of the five metals in the platinum family. That is what makes the accents look like black chrome and not Bright white like platinum.

An interesting thing is that the starwalker line is not available in Rollerball. But what a lot of people do is purchase the Fineliner and remove the Fineliner refill and install a rollerball refill, as they are the same size and type of refill.

To me. The starwalker does look Legitamate. I would feel better if I saw the section taken off the barrel, but I don't see anything in the pictures that would suggest a replica.

The second writing instrument is a Mont Blanc Classic 165 
This pencil looks Legitamate as well. Even down to the "0.7" sticker on the side of the barrel looks right to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ana Trifescu

Thank you, very useful information. As I already mentioned, I don't know anything about Montblanc and how to spot the fakes.


----------



## Slarnos

Found this rollerball in a desk drawer that hasn't been used in years, and while I do suspect that it is likely a fake it seems to have all of the obvious things right (at least to my untrained eye.) So I figured I'd ask here.





































Legitimate or not, the barrel is cracked. I figure that if there's a chance it's the real thing it might be worth having it looked at, but I don't want to try if there's something obviously not right about it.


----------



## MrCCartel

Slarnos said:


> Found this rollerball in a desk drawer that hasn't been used in years, and while I do suspect that it is likely a fake it seems to have all of the obvious things right (at least to my untrained eye.) So I figured I'd ask here.
> 
> Legitimate or not, the barrel is cracked. I figure that if there's a chance it's the real thing it might be worth having it looked at, but I don't want to try if there's something obviously not right about it.


Well. Baised on the less than ideal photos. I'd say it looks pretty good to me. The refill is atleast the same era as the Bordeaux meisterstück, as they haven't made a metal on metal refill in Many years. I don't see anything blatantly wrong, but most of the photos are out of focus.

Maybe you can take some nicer pics and I can tell you how I really feel about this pen.

If it does turn out to be genuine. Someone will certainly offer you something for it. The Bordeaux line was not too awful popular back when they made them, but those that liked them are always looking for more.

Here is a couple shots of mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk41

Greetings
I am trying to verify a meistrstuck 146 fountain pen. Does the cap always have the number on it ? Mine only has Montblanc and meistruck noting else 
about how old would you say that the pen is 
the resin glows red when a flashlight is shone in it 

I am confused and want to know if the cap issue is a sure fire sign of a fake

Thanks for all your assistance


----------



## MrCCartel

jfk41 said:


> Greetings
> I am trying to verify a meistrstuck 146 fountain pen. Does the cap always have the number on it ? Mine only has Montblanc and meistruck noting else
> about how old would you say that the pen is
> the resin glows red when a flashlight is shone in it
> 
> I am confused and want to know if the cap issue is a sure fire sign of a fake
> 
> Thanks for all your assistance


Can you upload some pictures?


----------



## jfk41

View attachment 7645786
View attachment 7645834
View attachment 7645866
View attachment 7645898
View attachment 7645898
thank you let me know if you need any more


----------



## jfk41

View attachment 7645786
View attachment 7645834
View attachment 7645866
View attachment 7645898
View attachment 7645898


----------



## jfk41

> nib


----------



## jfk41




----------



## jfk41

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jfk41




----------



## jfk41




----------



## jfk41

jfk41 said:


> View attachment 7646922


----------



## MrCCartel

jfk41 said:


> Greetings
> I am trying to verify a meistrstuck 146 fountain pen. Does the cap always have the number on it ? Mine only has Montblanc and meistruck noting else
> about how old would you say that the pen is
> the resin glows red when a flashlight is shone in it
> 
> I am confused and want to know if the cap issue is a sure fire sign of a fake
> 
> Thanks for all your assistance


Take the cap off and hold the barrel up to the light. I'd like to see what the ink window looks like.

And please tell me everything that is engraved on the nib.

Also. The clip band looks like it says Germany on it. Is there anything else on the clip band. Or underneath the clip.


----------



## jfk41

Nib says 1810 14K Montblanc and i think i see 786

The Cap band says Montblanc -Meisteruck


----------



## jfk41

nothing else on clipband or under clip


----------



## MrCCartel

jfk41 said:


> nothing else on clipband or under clip


Ok 1 more thing. I see that there is no ink in the pen. Can you unscrew the blind cap on the back of the pen barrel exposing the brass piston and get a picture of that.


----------



## jfk41




----------



## MrCCartel

jfk41 said:


> Greetings
> I am trying to verify a meistrstuck 146 fountain pen. Does the cap always have the number on it ? Mine only has Montblanc and meistruck noting else
> about how old would you say that the pen is
> the resin glows red when a flashlight is shone in it
> 
> I am confused and want to know if the cap issue is a sure fire sign of a fake
> 
> Thanks for all your assistance


Ok so. For the last half hour I've been racking my brain as to how these different components have come together.

Maybe some history on the pen will help.

1. How long have you had this pen
2. Where did the pen come from
3. If you purchased it. What was the cost. 
4. Do you have a box or paperwork or anything on paper.


----------



## jar

Looks fine. Is just "Germany" on the clip ring? Is the window plain blue or grey with no stripes? Does the nib say 14K 0r 14C?


----------



## MrCCartel

jar said:


> Looks fine. Is just "Germany" on the clip ring? Is the window plain blue or grey with no stripes? Does the nib say 14K 0r 14C?


It looks ok to me to except.

The nib looks to be early 70s

The cap is from before 1980

But the barrel looks like early 90s

And the feed looks early 90s


----------



## jfk41

it was a gift that my parents found for me nothing else on it 
They say they paid $250.00 maybe ebay?
just got it yesterday


----------



## jfk41

could this be a repaired item ?


----------



## jfk41

14K


----------



## jfk41

stripped window


----------



## MrCCartel

jfk41 said:


> could this be a repaired item ?


To me. Everything looks legit.

But the time period says early 1970s. Except the feed and the striped ink window.

So technically yes it could be a repaired item.

Either way it looks authentic to me.


----------



## jfk41

I would like to thank you for your assistance and time. The pen is scratched up and perhaps I will try to buff them out but from what I gather it is a "keeper"

I guess what you are saying is that there is nothing here that jumps out and says FAKE
The cap made me suspicious because it did not have "No. 146" on it 

Thanks Maybe I will look in NYC for an additional 146 or even a 149 used 

Is $425.00 a decent price for a used 146 in decent shape?

Thanks again


----------



## MrCCartel

The 146 is $805 retail. And Mont Blanc hold thier value very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsy Cret

I bought a used Montblanc Meisterstück platinum ballpoint, and I'm concerned it's a fake. The serial number is HL20456789, which i find strange; don't they normally start with MB? When the pen is unscrewed, the end of the upper half of the pen contains a yellow plastic ring, likely part of the twist mechanism. The pen is beat up, which you can easily see by zooming in the photos - the casing is completely covered in scratches, as is the platinum trim.

It has the standard Pix on the ring and the inside of the clip. It shines dark red under light, and screws don't fall out as soon as you unscrew it, so if it's fake, it's not the lowest-tier of fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cchiu

Topsy Cret said:


> I bought a used Montblanc Meisterstück platinum ballpoint, and I'm concerned it's a fake. The serial number is HL20456789, which i find strange; don't they normally start with MB? When the pen is unscrewed, the end of the upper half of the pen contains a yellow plastic ring, likely part of the twist mechanism. The pen is beat up, which you can easily see by zooming in the photos - the casing is completely covered in scratches, as is the platinum trim.
> 
> It has the standard Pix on the ring and the inside of the clip. It shines dark red under light, and screws don't fall out as soon as you unscrew it, so if it's fake, it's not the lowest-tier of fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 8093762
> 
> View attachment 8093778
> 
> View attachment 8093786


Caps of the band in the middle of the pen would be great.


----------



## Topsy Cret

cchiu said:


> Caps of the band in the middle of the pen would be great.


Sure, here you go. I also compared it to a real MB ballpoint. While the heights are identical, on this one the upper half of the pen is slightly longer, and the lower half slightly shorter. This is especially pronounced in the cap above the clip. The scratches on this thing make me more and more sceptical. Isn't MB resin supposed to be scratch-resistant?


----------



## cchiu

Topsy Cret said:


> Sure, here you go. I also compared it to a real MB ballpoint. While the heights are identical, on this one the upper half of the pen is slightly longer, and the lower half slightly shorter. This is especially pronounced in the cap above the clip. The scratches on this thing make me more and more sceptical. Isn't MB resin supposed to be scratch-resistant?
> View attachment 8120010
> 
> View attachment 8119994


Hmm the engraved characters look thinner than usual. I don't know...it definitely looks different from the ballpoints I've seen...


----------



## Snoweagle

MB's precious resin is *not* scratch-resistant.


----------



## Gonzozap

Gonzozap said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Need some help from the pros.
> 
> Back in the 80's, my mom gave me a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck ballpoint. Truthfully, I never got into pens. I used it for a while and it got kinda beat up in my purse. Then I misplaced it in the house somewhere. In the mid 90's, I bought a couple fake ones on the street in NY - knew they were fake.
> 
> I recently found my old one, I think. And I want to sell it. But I can't be sure if it is the real one or one of the fakes I bought in NY. I still have my old box and case and manual & in excellent condition.
> 
> Can anyone look at the pics to see if it is the real one. I can't make out the markings at the tip and can't see inside the clip. Though I can tell there is something inside the clip. I need a jeweler's glass. I'm leaning towards believing it is the real one because it shows wear. I don't think I ever took the fake ones out of the house.
> 
> The retail price when I bought it was $175.00. Now the pen has lost a lot of its shine. But what is it worth today?
> 
> Thx all. Let me know if you need to see another pic.
> 
> View attachment 6709130


Wanted to check back in to say I found my "real" pen. The one above that I took pics of is the fake. The most obvious differences are that the real one is 2x heavier and a tad bit longer. So grateful to have found it.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

Ok. I'll play... This was given to me as a college graduation gift in 2002. Had the original box until my wife threw it out 8 months ago because "it's taking up too much room in the drawer". No "pix" on the clip, but "GERMANY" on the upper ring ( visible in pics 2 and 3) . No serial #. What does everyone think. Fwiw... I have no reason to believe it's fake, but until reading this thread 2 days ago I wouldn't know a fake if I saw one.


----------



## Prozart

I've also been wondering about mine and I came across this thread. It looks very similar to Peter's (with no serial number or PIX) but "Germany" is stamped on the opposite side of the clip. I've shown a picture of where it's located but it's too small to actually see in the picture I've taken. Any help would be appreciated, I can add more pictures if needed.


----------



## jar

Prozart said:


> I've also been wondering about mine and I came across this thread. It looks very similar to Peter's (with no serial number or PIX) but "Germany" is stamped on the opposite side of the clip. I've shown a picture of where it's located but it's too small to actually see in the picture I've taken. Any help would be appreciated, I can add more pictures if needed.


It is impossible to authenticate just from pictures but I don't see anything that screams "fake".


----------



## MrCCartel

Peternincompoop1 said:


> Ok. I'll play... This was given to me as a college graduation gift in 2002. Had the original box until my wife threw it out 8 months ago because "it's taking up too much room in the drawer". No "pix" on the clip, but "GERMANY" on the upper ring ( visible in pics 2 and 3) . No serial #. What does everyone think. Fwiw... I have no reason to believe it's fake, but until reading this thread 2 days ago I wouldn't know a fake if I saw one.


I'd like to see more pics of it taken apart.

Mont Blanc introduced serial numbers in 1991 so that pen should have a serial number of it was given to you as new.

Also. Mont Blanc introduced the "Pix" under the clip in 1997 so the same as above.

More pics of it apart may help me get you a more definite answer.

The snow cap on top should unscrew from the twist mechanism and come out of the upper barrel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prozart

Thanks for input! And I understand I won't be able to know for sure just based on pictures, I just wanted a better idea as to the legitimacy of it. I've always wanted a MontBlanc but I doubt I'd ever be able to afford one. I found this one cleaning out my desk at work, you can imagine my surprise and excitement. It doesn't belong to anyone who works here currently and I haven't cleaned out the desk in the year I've been here so there's no telling how long it had been sitting in there. Here are some pictures of it taken apart if that helps at all.


----------



## Peternincompoop1

MrCCartel said:


> I'd like to see more pics of it taken apart.
> 
> Mont Blanc introduced serial numbers in 1991 so that pen should have a serial number of it was given to you as new.
> 
> Also. Mont Blanc introduced the "Pix" under the clip in 1997 so the same as above.
> 
> More pics of it apart may help me get you a more definite answer.
> 
> The snow cap on top should unscrew from the twist mechanism and come out of the upper barrel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK So I unscrewed the cap and took it apart and made an interesting observation. I've highlighted 2 areas, one on the barrel and one on the underside of the clip. 1st, under the clip in the location where it would typically see "Pix", it looks like someone took a grinder to it .... 2nd, on the barrel where i've seen the "Pix" noted on other pens, there is discoloration on the ring. Almost copper-like or something?

That being said, the family friends who gifted the pen would never knowingly buy and gift a fake, in fact i would go as far as to say they would never even make such a purchase unless it was from an AD or other reputable source. So that leaves me wondering if this may have been purchased as a "seconds"/Damaged from factory/"one off" or whatever you might refer to it as. I'm actually in the process of contacting an AD and seeing when i can take in for authentication (...or lack thereof). I'll post an update once i get it done.


----------



## jschl1

Hi all, New to forum but would like input on whether this is counterfeit 145 (black pen in photos), which I suspect. Photos are of real 144 (burgundy) that I've had for 25 years and new suspect pen (black 145). The engraving on nib doesn't seem as deep, although the burgundy pen has been dipped in ink so this may emphasize the lines better. The clip sticks out just a bit from cap, unlike the burgundy one which aligns perfectly with cap (but the designs may have changed over the decades so this may be normal). When I shine an iphone light through the smaller, real burgundy 144, I can't actually see the light source, just the glow, however with the suspect pen I can see the circle of the light source very clearly, so the "resin" seems thinner on the black pen. Again, the designs may have changed over the years. The wording on the last page of manual (the international certificate) is a bit crooked. The lettering/numbering on the pen clip: the serial number is ever so slightly lower on the band than is the word GERMANY.

Any input would be greatly appreciated from some of the experts here. Thanks!

John


----------



## jar

jschl1 said:


> Hi all, New to forum but would like input on whether this is counterfeit 145 (black pen in photos), which I suspect. Photos are of real 144 (burgundy) that I've had for 25 years and new suspect pen (black 145). The engraving on nib doesn't seem as deep, although the burgundy pen has been dipped in ink so this may emphasize the lines better. The clip sticks out just a bit from cap, unlike the burgundy one which aligns perfectly with cap (but the designs may have changed over the decades so this may be normal). When I shine an iphone light through the smaller, real burgundy 144, I can't actually see the light source, just the glow, however with the suspect pen I can see the circle of the light source very clearly, so the "resin" seems thinner on the black pen. Again, the designs may have changed over the years. The wording on the last page of manual (the international certificate) is a bit crooked. The lettering/numbering on the pen clip: the serial number is ever so slightly lower on the band than is the word GERMANY.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated from some of the experts here. Thanks!
> 
> John


It is impossible to authenticate just from the pictures but yes, the engraving in particular does seem weak.

Unfortunately though if you Google the serial number it shows up as one of the well known fakes.


----------



## jschl1

Thanks so much. That's what I thought. I will notify Amazon, from where I purchased.
John


----------



## jar

jschl1 said:


> Thanks so much. That's what I thought. I will notify Amazon, from where I purchased.
> John


Keep us posted on what Amazon does.


----------



## jschl1

jar said:


> Keep us posted on what Amazon does.


I filed a claim with Amazon (and the seller). Surprisingly, Amazon actually did nothing from a fraud perspective, because the seller immediately refunded my money. They marked case as closed for that reason. The seller has other pens for sale with same description (this time listed as shipping from CO). I posted seller feedback with link to this forum topic so I assume no one will buy from them again. I must say I was very surprised by lack of action by Amazon.


----------



## johnna

Hi all, is there anything in this Starwalker that would indicate it is fake? It has the deep red colour when light is shon through the resin, sorry for the cell phone pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moscar45

I second Montblanc resin being a scratch magnet. I let my starwalker ride in my pocket for one day...just one day and the microscratches are unbelievable. For the record I don't walk around with a pocket full of caltrops or bottle caps so it was a bit disappointing.


----------



## banshe

Hello Guys,

First of all - this Thread is really helpful! Thanks to all of you. 
I want to buy a MB Meisterstück Classique 144, so I found the following one.

I think it's a real one, but what do you think?





































Thank you very much!
Ben


----------



## MrCCartel

banshe said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> First of all - this Thread is really helpful! Thanks to all of you.
> I want to buy a MB Meisterstück Classique 144, so I found the following one.
> 
> I think it's a real one, but what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 8951602
> 
> View attachment 8951618
> 
> View attachment 8951626
> 
> View attachment 8951634
> 
> View attachment 8951642
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> Ben


I don't see anything that screams counterfeit. But I don't like how the engraving on the nib looks in that last pic. Can you take another picture of the nib showing how deep the engraving is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banshe

Thanks for your help!

This are all pictures I have - but I'm resigning from the purchase because it's a M nib and I'm looking for an OM nib, and I want to have a piston filler.
So there are too many compromises for the price he want.

Thanks a lot
Ben


----------



## MrCCartel

banshe said:


> Thanks for your help!
> 
> This are all pictures I have - but I'm resigning from the purchase because it's a M nib and I'm looking for an OM nib, and I want to have a piston filler.
> So there are too many compromises for the price he want.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Ben


Well if your looking for a piston filler, you only have 2 choices. Unless your looking for a limited edition pen, the only 2 piston fillers is the 146 and the flagship 149. And I would say either of those two would make an excellent writing instrument that you could keep forever.

My 146 - 90 year is the best writing pen ive ever owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldieGilbert

Hi Everyone,
I have dreamed of owning a Mont Blanc Fountain pen for nearly 20 years. Today I stumbled across a pencil and fountain pen at my local thrift shop. I snapped them both up but am concerned about their origins. They appear to be older (the staples in the guarantee books are rusted out). I have attempted the magnet test on the nib (negative) and they are both red in colour when held up to bright light. If anyone can shed any further light I would be very appreciative. This has been the best reference point I have found on the net to date. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jar

Look legit.


----------



## GoldieGilbert

Thank you, from all the info I have read I think so too


----------



## rmcgill84

Hi everyone, So ive just bought a starwalker urban speed from someone with great feedback on ebay and seems genuine. However when I received the pen the first thing I noticed was the guarantee does not match the pen model or serial number. Ive questioned him and he explains it was bought by a wealthy friend in Las Vegas and he bought a few including fountain pen as gifts. He is trying to get correct manual and if not will give money back. He seems genuine in his explanation. Can anyone give their opinion on the pen? Im concerned about a rattle when retracted, the spring makes a vibration sound when tapped. This goes once protracted. Also the refill is not matching up with the writing on refills available on mont blanc website, maybe its old? Serial is on clip, it has Made in germany on underside and feels quality, the spring remains inside the barrel when opened. Just need other opinions. 

Cheers in advance.


----------



## rmcgill84

Forgot this one of the serial number. Thanks again.


----------



## jar

At least a google search on the serial number did not return thousands of hits.


----------



## MrCCartel

GoldieGilbert said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have dreamed of owning a Mont Blanc Fountain pen for nearly 20 years. Today I stumbled across a pencil and fountain pen at my local thrift shop. I snapped them both up but am concerned about their origins. They appear to be older (the staples in the guarantee books are rusted out). I have attempted the magnet test on the nib (negative) and they are both red in colour when held up to bright light. If anyone can shed any further light I would be very appreciative. This has been the best reference point I have found on the net to date. Thanks in advance.


They look good to me. They were made before 1991. Very nice pieces. May I ask what you paid for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldieGilbert

Thank you. They appear to have never been used, they still have the gold size stickers on them...I paid $15aud for the pencil and $25aud for the 146. I am still pinching myself


----------



## GoldieGilbert

GoldieGilbert said:


> Thank you. They appear to have never been used, they still have the gold size stickers on them...I paid $15aud for the pencil and $25aud for the 146. I am still pinching myself


Yikes, I meant to say the 149....


----------



## miltsbrad

Great checks I've learnt to do before I jump into a 2nd hand MB purchase....


----------



## LondonLondon

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and wondered if I could get some help verifying a Montblanc pen I have been given? It has been gifted to me by my partner who inherited it from his grandmother. No serial number but 'GERMANY' etched in the clip ring. The clip has no markings on the back. The centre ring has ' MONTBLANC - MEISTERSTÜCK - Pix' etched in it. I'm a bit confused here because I thought they stopped printing serial numbers in 1991 but only started printing Pix in 1997? Mine has no serial number but Pix?! The gold doesn't not appear to have faded and all the screws are metal. There are no loose bits - I've read with replicas the spring falls out when taking it apart. It glows red when I shine a torch through it and everything seems to fit flush. The ink inside is Montblanc. Overall the craftsmanship is good and it has a good weight to it so I am hoping it is authentic! If so I want to get it polished up and start using it! Thanks for any help or opinions!


----------



## jar

They only started using serial number in the early 1990, and fakes use both Pix and serial numbers too. The fakes also use plastic that shines red.

While it is sometimes possible to say that something is a fake based on pictures there is no way to determine if something is authentic that way. However I don't see anything that screams fake.


----------



## MrCCartel

Like jar said. They started using serial numbers in 1991. Before that that clip said "W. Germany" or "Germany"

I don't see anything that screams fake either. The parts individually look pretty good to me. The mechanism looks like it's from the late 80s like mine. 

But like Jar said. It's impossible to tell 100% for sure just from pics. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1

FOLLOW-UP: So it took a few months but I did get my pen to the Montblanc store downtown Chicago... 2 of the sales associates took the pen apart, put it back together, scribbled a little with it, took it apart again, swapped out the ink cartridge with a new MB cartridge, etc.... at the end of the analysis, both associates agreed that in their opinion the pen is real and not fake.

All of the traits they were looking for were present and the weight of the pen felt spot on. They said that even though i received it in 2002, it appears to be of vintage stock, bought second hand, or gifted from a personal collection because the pen had to have been issued prior to the engraving of serial numbers and PIX. Obviously they stated the only true way to authenticate it would be to send it overseas for certificate, but they both believe the pen to be real. That's good enough for me!



Peternincompoop1 said:


> OK So I unscrewed the cap and took it apart and made an interesting observation. I've highlighted 2 areas, one on the barrel and one on the underside of the clip. 1st, under the clip in the location where it would typically see "Pix", it looks like someone took a grinder to it .... 2nd, on the barrel where i've seen the "Pix" noted on other pens, there is discoloration on the ring. Almost copper-like or something?
> 
> That being said, the family friends who gifted the pen would never knowingly buy and gift a fake, in fact i would go as far as to say they would never even make such a purchase unless it was from an AD or other reputable source. So that leaves me wondering if this may have been purchased as a "seconds"/Damaged from factory/"one off" or whatever you might refer to it as. I'm actually in the process of contacting an AD and seeing when i can take in for authentication (...or lack thereof). I'll post an update once i get it done.
> View attachment 8397474


----------



## mrash93

All I need your help PLEASE!? I have just brought this mont blanc meisterstuck ballpoint but it feels lighter than I thought it would can you please assure me it's real and put my mind at ease!? It has "made in Germany" integer the clip followed by "metal" Thank you!!


----------



## jar

mrash93 said:


> All I need your help PLEASE!? I have just brought this mont blanc meisterstuck ballpoint but it feels lighter than I thought it would can you please assure me it's real and put my mind at ease!? It has "made in Germany" integer the clip followed by "metal" Thank you!!


I wish I could assure you but there is almost no way to verify something is authentic based on pictures. Often it is possible to determine things are fakes from pictures but not that they are authentic. This is particularly true with often faked items like ball points.


----------



## MrCCartel

mrash93 said:


> All I need your help PLEASE!? I have just brought this mont blanc meisterstuck ballpoint but it feels lighter than I thought it would can you please assure me it's real and put my mind at ease!? It has "made in Germany" integer the clip followed by "metal" Thank you!!


Is there a serial number engraved on the clip?

Can you take the pen apart and show me some pictures?

Did the pen come with any paperwork, and where did you purchase the pen from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowtrace

This is one of the reasons I avoid Montblanc on the internet, too many fakes out there.

When it comes to founain pens, 146 or 149 are probably the only pens from the normal line ups that don't have fakes available (at least for now).

You either have to buy from the boutiques, or limit yourself to limited editions or the said 146 or 149.


Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

yellowtrace said:


> This is one of the reasons I avoid Montblanc on the internet, too many fakes out there.
> 
> When it comes to founain pens, 146 or 149 are probably the only pens from the normal line ups that don't have fakes available (at least for now).
> 
> You either have to buy from the boutiques, or limit yourself to limited editions or the said 146 or 149.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


No longer true. There are even fake MB 149 Demonstrators where you can see the piston mechanism that are being made in Korea and maybe in China.


----------



## yellowtrace

jar said:


> No longer true. There are even fake MB 149 Demonstrators where you can see the piston mechanism that are being made in Korea and maybe in China.


Good to know.

Thankfully, I already have all the 146 I would want for a lifetime and more. Maybe a nice celluloid 146 in great shape, but I'm not holding my breath on that.

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

yellowtrace said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Thankfully, I already have all the 146 I would want for a lifetime and more. Maybe a nice celluloid 146 in great shape, but I'm not holding my breath on that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


I got rid of all the resin 146s, 147s, 149s and now down to one celluloid 146 and 144 and a 234½.


----------



## AID

Guys, I am sorry, but I need some help here. While I am pretty experienced with watches I don't know much about pens. I used a same Montblanc rollerball pen for 20 years until it broke and my wife bought me a new one for my birthday. She got it from Jomashop, where I shopped for watches many times and was always happy. But again: I know watches, I don't know pens. I read some confusing statements, like Ebay says "New Montblanc pens always have serial numbers with first two letters and then numbers". Well, mine has a serial number, but it's all letters. Another statement says "Montblanc pens always has word PIX underneath..." mine says "made in Germany" and "metal", but I don't see word PIX. Can you help me identify if this is a real thing, please? Sorry about picture quality, I am traveling and taking pictures in the hotel room. Thank you.


----------



## AID

Sorry, forgot to mention, that the pen came with a box, outer packaging and booklet where last page is guarantee certificate, but it is not stamped.


----------



## jar

AID said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention, that the pen came with a box, outer packaging and booklet where last page is guarantee certificate, but it is not stamped.


Today there is almost no way to determine if a pen is authentic based on photos. The fakes are simply visually that good and with laser scanning and computer aided manufacture the sizes, weights, details will all be near perfect. What will be different is usually materials and fit & finish. This is particularly true when it comes to ball points and rollerballs.


----------



## RoSpectre

It is hard to tell. Not all real pens have pix or serial numbers, and some fakes do. Hold the cap or barrel up to your phone's LED light and it should glow red as this is a property of resin. If it doesn't, it is fake. If it does, it could be real or a resin fake haha. I must say I've never seen that clip stamp before so I am dubious, but I am no expert. A close up shot of the Montblanc imprint and of the top finial like I have attached will help. Often fakes have a poorly shaped finial, which should look fairly smooth and in line with the rest of the cap. Below, the silver is real, the gold is fake, and you can see the top snow cap on the gold fountain pen doesn't fit with the clip and cap at the proper angle. The clip ring juts out because the top finial is too narrow. Also if your box has a black star in the logo, it is fake, as in the star is printed black on the white cloth lining. It should be outlined in black with the actual star white ie not printed.


----------



## AID

Thank you for your replies gentlemen! As I said - I am traveling and have a difficulty taking good pictures. But the pen passed the test with LED light: it does glow red. Attached is the best I can do with requested pictures. For better quality I will have to be back home with a normal camera... Thank your again for your advises.


----------



## jar

AID said:


> Thank you for your replies gentlemen! As I said - I am traveling and have a difficulty taking good pictures. But the pen passed the test with LED light: it does glow red. Attached is the best I can do with requested pictures. For better quality I will have to be back home with a normal camera... Thank your again for your advises.


Unfortunately today's fakes also glow red.


----------



## RoSpectre

Hm without handling it I'd say your pen passes my inspection... the collar shape, clip and cap look good. It is very tough these days though, and there is almost no one thing that will confirm it is real, just many red flags that give away a fake, but I can't see any of those. As I say I've never seen that clip imprint, but I'm not current on Montblanc manufacturing minutia, and looking at it again, the fact that it says METAL is encouraging as I believe this is used to indicate that the component isn't a solid precious metal and I've seen it on other MB parts... I don't think a counterfeiter would follow this practice... if they are bothering to imprint the clip at all they will use a fake "pix" because they know people check for that.

The only other thing might be the inside of the presentation box... sometimes cheap cloth or sloppy assembly can be a give away, but then again real pens can end up in fake boxes and vice versa. I think your only 99% validation will be taking the pen to a MB boutique... and I say 99% because the inspector could easily make a mistake too! For what it's worth though, I'd be confident in using that pen.


----------



## Ahna

Hello Guys,

I need some help from specialist... I can buy this one... is it original? This is going to be a gift for my mom.. she loves pen, but I don't know anything about it... on the inside the clip ale words "made in germany" only...






















































What do You thing about it?? Please, help me  
I do not know anything about it


----------



## Ahna




----------



## yakrot

Hello my wife recently purchased a Meisterstück Solitaire Doué Geometric for me on an online it seems to me based on what I have read here to be real however under the clip it says made in Germany and underneath it it says metal however the word metal has the letter “m” barely there as if it didn’t get stamped properly. How can I find out if it’s real?


----------



## jar

You could try taking it in to a Montblanc Boutique but it's very likely no one there would have a clue. Life is short. It is a gift from your wife. It is priceless and authentic.


----------



## prime209

is this real or fake?


----------



## kre8ivair

Thanks for all the tips and advice. Have a local guy selling a pen on Craiglist.. where do you go to check going price. It's discounted 50% from the website price... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceos

I was gonna buy a pen today (not brand new), so this has been very helpful. Thanks heaps!


----------



## QuartzCrisis

kre8ivair said:


> Thanks for all the tips and advice. Have a local guy selling a pen on Craiglist.. where do you go to check going price. It's discounted 50% from the website price...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


You check going price for a pen in the same way you check going price for a watch. 
I've made a simple guide how to do it:


----------



## rgaerlan80

Snoweagle said:


> You're welcome and what you said is true. I recently bought for my wife the 90th anniversary Classique and compared to my platinum Le Grand, there are indeed differences including the positioning of the rings in which the lowest one on the Classique is located right on the edge as can be seen from your picture. The clip on the Classique where the top cap is only have the serial number but on the Le Grand includes also the word 'GERMANY'.


thank you. my classique only has the serial number and no Germany marking. i was worried about this.


----------



## walt hamm

Stephen Brown is a good resource for pens albeit fountain pens. I would imagine most of the fountain pen will translate to non-fountain pens.


----------



## Carson

New Montblanc Starwalker bought from Costco has serial number on the clip instead of the top band got me quite confused. None of my other ones is like this. Sample picture on the bottom is from the net. 
Here












Pensinasia - Fine Writing Instruments | Products







pensinasia.com


----------



## Blisstone

afc14284 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Just wanted to ask your help concerning something to which i'm a complete ignorant. I've never owned a MB but always wanted one because I like how they looked  anyway, this christmas a supplier of mine gave me a gift and as I opened I was shocked to find out it was a MB! When I opened the box I felt a very 'light' pen, and the mont blanc engraving on the top part is not as clear as I thought one would be..
> Anyway, are there any details all MB pens have that assures the user that it is original? What should I look for in the pen that proves if it is original or a fake ???
> 
> Thanks for your help!!|>


The PIX engraving under the clip didn't start until the late 90s so you could have been given (though unlikely a vintage pen).


----------



## Carson

Blisstone said:


> The PIX engraving under the clip didn't start until the late 90s so you could have been given (though unlikely a vintage pen).


welcome to the forum. That question was from 2009.


----------



## afc14284

Carson said:


> welcome to the forum. That question was from 2009.


I wrote the original Q and I didn't even remember I had posted this LOL.... thanks anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGET

Hi, would members take a look at these and give me an opinion on the meisterstück 144?


----------



## jar

No way to tell based on the pictures but also no obvious signs that it is a fake beyond the fact that in the pictures the engraving on the nib does not look as precise as expected.


----------



## Carson

MGET said:


> View attachment 15687930


one thing I know for sure, the box is from the mid 1980's.


----------



## Carson

Carson said:


> View attachment 15649436
> 
> New Montblanc Starwalker bought from Costco has serial number on the clip instead of the top band got me quite confused. None of my other ones is like this. Sample picture on the bottom is from the net.
> Here
> View attachment 15649439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pensinasia - Fine Writing Instruments | Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pensinasia.com


Anyone have newer Starwalker with serial number on the clip to show?


----------



## libiw

i have what appears to be an old grey meisterstuck pen and i'm not sure if some of the methods still apply. is it possible to determine the authenticity of this pen? the emblem on the band looks blurry, but i surmise it could be possible due to wear or defect? can anyone help make a determination? the letter pix is not under the pocket clip, but i'm not sure if older pens had those?


----------



## jar

It's impossible to tell from pictures that something is authentic but sometimes there are indications that something is a fake. 

In your case the construction of the clip and the snow cap are indicators that it is the latter possibility. The things that disturb me are the height of the snow cap, the surround for the snow cap and the appearance of the sharp transition of the clip from horizontal to vertical.

I have Montblanc pens that were made almost 100 years ago and even the student level pens (MB used make a range of pens from basic student pens to luxury) still have crisp engraving and a smooth transition at the clip.


----------



## libiw

thank you for your advice, it does seem unlikely that it may be authentic


----------



## Sam kivacs

Can I please have some help Authenticating my pen ? I bough this from a car boot sale and would like to have it checked out by someone who knows their stuff


----------

